# Bowtech Carbon Rose



## nhaima (Jul 23, 2019)

I don't have experience with compounds, but if there is a range/pro shop near you then you might be able to try out a bunch of different kit. That said, of the four you mentioned the release and the rest seem to be the most important things to invest in since they effect the shot process so much.


----------



## cdunn56 (Jul 22, 2019)

I currently use a whisker biscuit for the rest, which works great. Just wondering if a drop away would be beneficial or if I should just stick with what is working. As for the release, I'm looking into switching from a finger release to a thumb.


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

cdunn56 said:


> I just purchased a Bowtech Carbon Rose and was wondering what kind of set up everyone has on theirs, I'm looking to upgrade almost everything on it. Rest/Sight/Release/Stabilizer. My primary use is going to be for hunting. Thanks in Advance! =)


Congrats on your new bow, you are going to love it! I am a real big fan of them! 
this is a big question, many questions here! And the answers don't have a one-size-fits-all right answer, so I will do my best.

*Rest:*I am partial to the LimbDrivers. (I have the previous gen Pro-V model and love it; have yet to try the new true full-containment one) 
- Setup, tuning to perfect arrow flight (bare shafts, broadhead tuning) has always been a breeze! 
- For hunting, I especially like the fact that you don't have to re-set the rest to the "up" position after each shot; it comes up as you draw. 
- Not going to recommend WB type rests at this point. Your bow already came with one, and replacing it with a drop-away/fall-away will likely improve your arrow flight and speed.

*Sight:*What do you hunt? where do you hunt? Blind or Treestand? Steep terrain or flatter? Do you hunt a variety of game or primarily one species? do you prefer a fixed pin or a slider, or a hybrid? How simple do you like things to be? How far do you need to shoot!?

There are many top-quality brands, but I am partial to Montana Black Gold. Bright pins, auto-dimming, and are extremely well-built/durable designs. Spot Hogg, Sword, etc. also make fantastic sights. High-end brands also often allow you to "build your own" or "custom" which I think is often the way to go if buying new. That being said, it's often not necessary to spend a ton of money either, and great deals can be found used here/on eBay.

*Release: * Again depends on the style you like, but FIT is important. Critical whether a handheld or a wrist strap type! Needs to be adjustable and adjust SMALL enough! I cannot emphasize this enough. One release that does a GREAT job of this and is great bang for the buck is the Scott HERO (women/kids release). It retails for $50 I think. I have multiple. Infinitely adjustable for length with the strap. Love it. Crisp trigger, no travel really. Also, not bulky when you need to stash it! 

*Stabilizer:* With the Carbon Rose, I would recommend something with a little weight to it! This is a very light bow and will benefit tremendously from additional stabilization. Currently shooting a 12" Bee Stinger with decent amount of weight up-front. I got a good deal on it. I have a feeling, stabilizers though are very over priced. This is probably an area you could save some money. Also do you shoot with quiver on or off? I'm currently experimenting with a small back-bar to see how I like it!


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

cdunn56 said:


> I currently use a whisker biscuit for the rest, which works great. Just wondering if a drop away would be beneficial or if I should just stick with what is working. As for the release, I'm looking into switching from a finger release to a thumb.


Rest: YES. Drop-Away/Fall-Away - Worth It. You will have better arrow speed and better arrow flight.
Release: If you opt for a handheld make SURE it fits you. Get one designed for women or smaller hands unless you have huge hands. This will almost always mean ORDERING one, which kind of sucks, as trying them is nice. Especially when you get into brands like Carter, etc. 

-Couple things to be aware of here: 
- Handhelds are colder (reason I don't hunt with one, deer hunting out of a stand late season could get cold) 
- Also, be aware that you may have to change your draw length, anchor points, etc. 
- Also, if you hunt out of a stand, make sure you don't drop it!


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I would buy used accessories with a lifetime warranty used in the classifieds like a HHA 5510 sight OL model is cheap, Kingpin is the best but heavier. (Make sure it has a Rheostat) Used QAD, HHA Virtus, Ripcord Max micro. A very good index release for small hands is a Scott Samuri (under $40) or Echo (new model under $80) with buckle wrist strap. If you want handheld a Stan Shootoff (probably medium size) @ $130 used. Everything listed has full warranty should you ever have a problem.


----------



## laur (Sep 6, 2017)

I have the Bowtech Eva Shockey. Hostage pro rest which I like because I often still hunt on the way to my stand and the arrow stays on better. 

I use the EZV bow hunting sight which I love so much. No pins. I have some vision problems that makes it hard to see pins. It is also very durable so you can't damage or break pins going through brush. Many other benefits.

I have a Truglo wrist release with calipers but it is pretty hammered so I will be getting a new one soon. Same style but probably different brand.

I have a short limbsaver stabilizer. I tried heavier ones but it made my bow shoulder hurt adding too much weight. So I got a lighter one.

All that to say, you really need to find what is going to work best for you and your style of hunting. You might go through some different gear before deciding what is best.


----------



## cdunn56 (Jul 22, 2019)

Thanks everyone for all the help and suggestions I really appreciate it, right now i'm just trying to shop around and see whats out there to upgrade too since I'm fairly new to bowhunting! I'm definitely going to be checking out everyone suggestions. I'm mainly a whitetail hunter, but once i find a good set up, I'd like to try my luck at a bear and other big game. Thanks again everyone! =)


----------



## Racesns05 (Jun 13, 2019)

Yes to the drop away. Definitely worth it.


----------



## taylor.0124 (Jan 13, 2020)

I had a carbon rose as my first bow and I had a QAD rest and a spot hog sight. I had normal little stabilizers on it and a Scott fox trigger release. Ah, good times. Now I shoot an Elite Victory 37


----------



## PurpleArcher713 (Sep 5, 2016)

I miss the carbon rose I had - I'd actually like to get another one. Have fun getting it setup how you want


----------



## jk3campbell (Jun 11, 2016)

My wife shoots a Carbon Rose and started with a whisker biscuit. She switched to a limbdriver pro in purple but wanted a full capture rest. Went with a qad and prefers it to both the previous rests.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Ken (Aug 6, 2019)

I would suggest getting rid of the whisker biscuit as soon as you can. They will wear out and that will have you scratching your head, wondering how in the world did I miss that buck? I have a QAD on my hunting bow because it came with it. I am partial to fixed pins for a hunting sight. I would set a pin at 20, 30 and 40 yards for hunting. You can even use a different color pin for each different yardage. You could add more pins if needed for longer distances. You will always know what distance the pins are set at. With a slider pin sight, you might have been shooting at 50 yards for practice and never moved your pin back to 20 yards for hunting. Then you take a 17 yard shot on a trophy buck of a lifetime and shoot right over his back. Good luck on getting you bow set up the way that you want it. 

For a release, fit is very important. If you can visit a local archery shop or an archery club when a match is going on, go talk with some of the shooters. Maybe you will be able to hold some different releases and see how they fit and feel in your hand.


----------



## Twisted Trauma (Apr 8, 2014)

I love my Carbon Rose - I hope you do too. 

My set up is 

Rest: I shoot a RipCord Code Red (Pink) Drop Away Rest

Sight: I alternate between 2 sights depending on what class I feel like shooting. Either an Axion Soul Hunter 5 Pin Sight (Pink) or Black Gold Pro Moveable Sight with a Pink Ring

Stabilizer: I again bounce between 2 - Either an Axion SSG 4" (pink) weighs 8 ounces or a HotRodz 10" but only weighs 3 ounces. I found that the Rose shot better with minimal weight and a longer stabilizer. 

Release: I have shot just about every style out there. I currently shoot a a TruBall Sweet Spot Back Tension.


----------

